# Pot. Memoria Irene Feil smells



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a Pot. Memoria Irene Feil 'Ruby Red' that blooms every 2-3 months and it has some of the most beautiful flowers. It has a certain strong smell to its
flowers. I say it smells like mushroom spores, one other relative says they smell like mildew, another relative say the flowers smell like expensive perfume. 

Does anyone else have this plant in their collection?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone else heard of this orchid, or seen it, or smelled it? It is very beautiful and it blooms often. I have seeds that I'm going to try to flask for the first time...  If I'm succesful, I'd love to start flasking more seeds, especially from paphiopedilums.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2012)

Photos??? Good luck with the flasking!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

*A picture...*

Here's a picture of it. In natural and fluorescent light the bloom looks a little more pinkish red. With incadescent lights, it looks very red.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 16, 2012)

lovely color !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2012)

It's very pretty. I see why you like it.


----------

